# Are youtube directions ok for newbie gun cleaning?



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

So my wife and I went out and shot our new (very used) 10/22 this morning. We had a friend show us a lot. There was a lot of emphasis on safety. It was a lot of fun. But of course we just punched holes in paper at 25 and then 50 yards. My wife shot about a 100 rounds and I fired about 200. Reloading the magazines is a real pain. Fingers still hurt. My friend said when I get home to click on youtube and select a video to explain cleaning. I'm not sure which one to pick. There are dozens. Brownells has one. The video is a series. Does anyone have one in particular they recommend for cleaning a 10/22 after 300 rounds?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't. Have never looked at one actually. I just use common sense, some cleaning rods, toothbrushes, Hoppe's #9, and elbow grease. 

Glad you enjoyed your rangetime, it is fun, isn't it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The most IMPORTANT thing about cleaning a firearm is to UNLOAD the firearm first. After the firearm is unloaded, check it again. Then check the firearm again to make sure it is unloaded.

After you make sure your firearm is unloaded, begin the cleaning process.
http://www.hoppes.com/Hoppes/media/Files/15BSH7651_HoppesGunCareGuide_Final_Lores.pdf
I've used Hoppe's 9 and Break-Free CLP for years. They both have some good videos;


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Break Free CLP from SafariLand

https://www.safariland.com/products...cleaner-lubricant-and-preservative-15337.html


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I checked to make sure it was unloaded when we left the range.

Then I checked to make sure it was unloaded when I put it in the car.

Then I checked to see if it was still unloaded before taking it back in the house.

I'm sure as heck going to check and make sure its unloaded before cleaning it.

All that. Is it a good idea to leave magazines loaded or not. Please remember its my only gun.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Stockton said:


> ?.. Is it a good idea to leave magazines loaded or not. Please remember its my only gun.


From what I can find, it does not harm the springs to leave them compressed via a loaded magazine. It's repeated flexing in and out the weakens them.

If that's your only gun and you intend to use it for self defense, yes, keep it loaded, secured, and away from kids.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've had magazines of all types that have been loaded for years. On some of my mags, notably my semi-auto handguns where I have 6 or 8 mags, I'll keep 1 unloaded then every so often I rotate the ammo in and out of the various magazines, (I've numbered the magazines with permanent marker ink so I know which one I need to rotate. But honestly, I have no idea why I decided to do this and if it really matters or not. I do recommend cleaning the mags every so often, like once a year or so. I've never had a reason to clean mags more often than that.

The springs in most magazines are pretty darn strong.



Stockton said:


> I checked to make sure it was unloaded when we left the range.
> 
> Then I checked to make sure it was unloaded when I put it in the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Stockton If you're new to guns and gun cleaning, you should be aware that you should not spray WD40 or other types of gun oil or cleaning products onto cartridge primers. It can penetrate and affect their reliability.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Stockton If you're new to guns and gun cleaning, you should be aware that you should not spray WD40 or other types of gun oil or cleaning products onto cartridge primers. It can penetrate and affect their reliability.


Good tidbit @sideKahr.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have never had an issue with magazines being left loaded but I do randomly rotate mags. Just not as anal about it as @Slippy. At some point it's a good idea to buy some spare magazines. One is none, two are one, and so on in a SHTF situation where you can not go to the store and just buy another.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

.22s clean themselves down the barrel cause of wax on the bullets. I was taught dont mess with it. If the action gets a little stcky squirt a little WD down in it. that should work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Get ya a brush kit or a Hopes's bore snake Hoppe's 9 - The Gun Care People and use good ole#9 (oh man ! what a sweet smell) and CLP.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

u tube is a very good source for information as long as you find someone who knows what they're talking about. It takes just a little common sense to quickly see that they are full of it, or they're actually knowledgeable.
Here's one by Ruger themselves. 
.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I really like this guy. He's knowledgeable, knows how to teach and doesn't talk down at you. 
.
Glock specific but most info is also applicable to all semi-auto's. 
.




.
.
.
Revolvers
.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You can find just about anything on Y tube. Just be careful because there are some idiots out there..


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

My father is still a firm believer of the old school mindset of " if you leave a _clip_ loaded it will wear out the spring ". Well I've left countless magazines loaded for extended periods and that is nothing but a bunch of b.s. For personal preference for mags do what you feel comfortable with, if you feel comfortable with keeping the mag loaded and in go for it. I keep my one AR-15, one 12 gauge and a 22LR loaded within a middle of the night's arm reach away by my bed.

As far as the " extremely knowledgeable _experts_ " on the Youtube, some are good, some are bad. I would watch if light disassembly is involved and make sure they show how to put it back together first before acting. Because the difference between a monkey with a wrench and a mechanic is; the mechanic can put it back together, but both can tear it apart.

My only instance of using the web in general for tear down and once-over good cleaning was of an off-brand 22 I received, it was relatively gunked up with sawdust, dust and various oils, rust and grease from years of sitting in the corner of a barn. I tore it down to bare bones and cleaned it. As everyone else has said though, make sure to check it and make sure it's not loaded. Because someone getting shot is far worse than a dirty gun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

YouTube is useful for sure. I would start by reading the owners manual and following what it suggests.

http://stevespages.com/pdf/ruger_1022.pdf

Then you can build off of that from YouTube and other sources.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Get ya a brush kit or a Hopes's bore snake Hoppe's 9 - The Gun Care People and use good ole#9 (oh man ! what a sweet smell) and CLP.


+1 to the bore snake recommendation.

I have one of these for my AR and my shotgun. They make barrel cleaning a dream.
You still need smaller tools for cleaning the chamber and receivers, but those are easier to get some muscle into.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Videos are useful, one thing that can be a pain is putting the bolt back in. You have to depress the bolt spring while inserting the bolt.
With practice it gets easier.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> *.22s clean themselves down the barrel cause of wax on the bullets. I was taught dont mess with it.* If the action gets a little stcky squirt a little WD down in it. that should work.


Im sorry I really hate to call you out on this but you are so full of shit its dripping out of your ears. Thats the stupidest thing Ive ever heard.

I certainly hope your statement was pure sarcasm If so then LOL good joke. If not .... Geesh there is no hope for you.

I would have rather Illinoid warrior posted this than you as Id rather call him an idiot.

Sorry bigwheel.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was taught to shoot some FMJ after shooting lead to get the lead out.
This tidbit of advice was from Old Man Peter's at Peters Gun Shoppe on Gratiot in Roachville MI


----------

